# 2017 Texas Oilman's Tourney went GREAT! Lots of fish and some hardware



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

**DAY ONE**
First day of the Texas Oilmans Tourney was pretty dang good for all our boats running in it! Not only did we have a few fish weighed in, but good boxes of fish were also caught. At close of weigh in on day one, Capt. Fletcher's client is currently leading big trout with a 6.4lber.

**DAY TWO**
That's a WRAP! Saturday was the final day of the 2017 Texas Oilman's Tourney. Overall it was a great tourney for all of our boats as everyone was able to catch plenty of fish. The wind was light and the surf was an option for the boats we had running that didn't want to wade. Highlight of the tourney had to be our clients taking 1st & 2nd place in the trout division. Congratulations to Brannon Crager on his 7.8lb giant that took first place while fishing with Capt. Daniel. Congratulations to Capt. Fletcher client for taking home 2nd place. Also want to thank all the guides that joined up and ran for us during this tourney. Thanks to Mother Nature as well for the good weather that definitely helped.

Hope y'all enjoy all the pictures and there are a couple cool videos posted on our social media outlets of some releases and triple hookups!
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/rngadventures/?ref=bookmarks
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/run_n_gunadventures/

We currently have the following openings coming up:
July 20, 25, 26 & 31. All days only have one boat open except for the 31st.
Aug 1-3, 7-10 **Lodging at NEW lodge available these days**

To book a trip, please contact Daniel:
979.240.5312 Call or Text, please leave a VM if he doesn't answer
[email protected] Email


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

July 20th is booked and NO longer available.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

July 25th & 26th are booked and NO longer available.


----------

